# At what age are toy poodles considered emotionally mature?



## EmmaJean (Feb 22, 2009)

My Emma is a 15mo toy poodle and still behaves very much like a puppy in many ways (scampering, playful, exuberant when greeting other dogs and people). Whenever we're walking on the street, people ask if she's a puppy and when I reply that she's 15 months, they say "Oh, so she's still a pup then!"

Is she really still a pup? At what age are toy poodles considered emotionally mature?


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Although toy poodles are physically mature at about 7-8 months, I think that when they reach emotional maturity is individual to each dog. Inca is 2 and is still displaying the behaviour you mention. She still pees when certain people come to visit us and would jump the height of the work tops, if not restrained. I like giddy behaviour so I must admit that I've done very little to discourage it. She behaves well when she gets over the excitement of first meeting, so I just keep her on a lead when people first come to the house. Five minutes in, everything is OK. This personality is quite suited to agility training and she and I have great fun doing this. My other little girl is so soft and gentle, she would sit on your knee all day and be happy. She suits my husband's personality so there is harmony in the house. I don't believe that Coco has ever been giddy and excited so she is the dog I would introduce to children in the street, if they asked to pat the dogs. Neither are snappy but Inca is just too in your face.


----------



## EmmaJean (Feb 22, 2009)

I know what you mean about enjoying Inca's giddy behavior, I enjoy Emma's too. However, Emma also pees when certain people come to visit and although I have been training her for months not to jump on people, when she gets very excited it's virtually impossible to restrain her from jumping and scratching. I haven't tried putting her on a lead when people come over, I'll definitely have to give it a try!

Thank you for your extremely helpful advice!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi, welcome to this forum. Your Emma is just adorable, she looks like a jet black. What is she wearing on her head in your avatar? Was this a halloween costume? Where are her actual ears?


----------

